# Omega Constellation F300



## inspector 71 (Jan 31, 2010)

What do you gents think of my F300? It's just been repaired, serviced and cleaned by

our favourite electric watch repair man Mr. Wirdman.

He's done a brilliant job and for a very reasonable price

.

Thank you Paul - I'm really chuffed with your work.

NB


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Fanrastic dial and beautiful restoration !!


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Nice watch I have one of these, it it gets regular outings


----------



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

I've been wanting one of these hummers for a while. This one looks great


----------

